# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  Антивирус Касперского - Backdoor.Win32.Rbot.bnb в системном файле svchost.exe

## WaterFish

4UP
Второй раз за два дня.
http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php?showtopic=24268
http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php?showtopic=24267

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## MOCT

тоже тема про RBot : http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php?showtopic=24309

----------

